# Wheel Woolies



## apple8570i (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi

Looking for a new alloy wheel brush something to get in between all spokes. A lot of people recommend Wheel Woolies. I love them idea of them but can't really justify spending nearly £40 could anyone recommend something similar

Thanks in advance


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=579


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

I like my Wheel Woolies but youre right -they aren't cheap. Saw this the other day it looks quite good.
http://www.envyvaleting.co.uk/products_info.asp?id=399
Mike


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I thought they were pricy, but when I took the plunge I could justify it


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

Kimo73 said:


> I thought they were pricy, but when I took the plunge I could justify it


I love my woolies, although I've yet to find a use for the small one.

I still had to get a mini ez brush for inbetween the double spokes on one of my cars, as even the smallest woolie was a tad bit too big.

What wheels do you have OP?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

apple8570i said:


> Hi
> 
> Looking for a new alloy wheel brush something to get in between all spokes. A lot of people recommend Wheel Woolies. I love them idea of them but can't really justify spending nearly £40 could anyone recommend something similar
> 
> Thanks in advance


It took me over a year to justify spending £40 on a set.

Yes, it's a lot of money, but, they are a quality set of brushes.

You only have to hold each one in your hand to realise just how much they ooze quality.

Get 'em.....:thumb:


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

Best £40 pounds I have spent. Don't know how I managed without my Wheel Woolies...oh that's right, I didn't....


----------



## 7and911 (Mar 2, 2014)

neilos said:


> It took me over a year to justify spending £40 on a set.
> 
> Yes, it's a lot of money, but, they are a quality set of brushes.
> 
> ...


is the handle metal or plastic?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

7and911 said:


> is the handle metal or plastic?


Plastic, but not the cheapy type plastic, if that makes sense....


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

7and911 said:


> is the handle metal or plastic?


Plastic


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

I bought the angled one for £18 iirc. Very good at cleaning the back of the spokes. I dont need the other ones. They are good but I couldnt justify the £40 for a set.

I bought one of these in Home Bargains for about £3, work well


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

this is the way i see it (imo)

would you use these brushes on your car paint work?



if yes, please buy them

if no, buy the wheel woolies


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

I use a Daytona wheel brush and they really are pretty good


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

Wheel woolies It's a dooka wash pad on a stick,, best detailing buy of 2014...


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Took me a long time pondering whether to get the wheel woolies due to the (what seemed before buying) unjustified price. How wrong was I. Eventually went for them after seeing nothing but praise for them and now are one of the few items that I wouldn't do without. BUY THEM.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

The WWs are expensive but after using them a few times you'll wonder why you didn't get them soon. I've had two sets (people keep acquiring them from me) and the oldest is about two years old now and shows no sign of ware whatsoever and they do get used constantly. The big one is great for getting into and around the wheel arches, the medium one for most wheels and the small one for wheels with narrow recesses such as thin gaps of spokes and between the brake caliper and wheel drum. 
I wouldn't do without mine now. 
Save up or bite the bullet and treat yourself.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

Sparky160 said:


> Took me a long time pondering whether to get the wheel woolies due to the (what seemed before buying) unjustified price. How wrong was I. Eventually went for them after seeing nothing but praise for them and now are one of the few items that I wouldn't do without. BUY THEM.


I was the same and must say that they are the best thing that I have got and use them every week.
just get them as said you wount regret it


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jan 5, 2010)

Best bit of detailing kit I've got. Buy the WW!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Agree with all the comments of taking ages to justify the cost.

Got to point where I just thought stuff it and put them in my basket. Only wish I'd just did it earlier. Nowt wrong with the EZ brushes, but I do prefer the woolies.


----------



## tigercub (Jan 1, 2014)

Would be with out my wheel woollies. Well worth £40


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I have both the original wheel woolies and the new longer handled middle brush. The new set never been opened.

However i just reach for my valet pro wheel brush.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

*£36.95 on eBay*

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Luxury-Wh...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item3a8f591338


----------



## vo04lan (Sep 5, 2011)

i agree with wheel woolies i really wasnt going to spend the money on them but then did and really glad i did great product


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Same for me ... took a while to decide but they're my best purchase and most used item.


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Glad I took the plunge after spending £20 on others. 
Wish I just got them to start with. 
Got mine for £30.60 from ultimate finish :thumb:


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Polished bliss sell individual woollies I believe so you don't have to shell out for the complete set. Buy once buy right lol


----------



## F10N47 (Apr 2, 2013)

The smaller size spoke back woolie is really useful for between the calipers and the rim, etc. I bought that first to see what they were like and was so impressed I bought a set.

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-luxury-spoke-back-woolie-cat4.html


----------



## F10N47 (Apr 2, 2013)

veeduby said:


> I love my woolies, although I've yet to find a use for the small one


If you have a BMW then the little woolie is just right for cleaning between the vertical elements of the front grilles :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

wheels woolies are a massive waste of money IMO... I didn't rate them at all, not see what they gave over the competition....

bought them, used them, threw them away...

it's stick to my £2 toilet brush... 










:lol:


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

F10N47 said:


> If you have a BMW then the little woolie is just right for cleaning between the vertical elements of the front grilles :thumb:


Nice tip, never thought of that! :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

The Cueball said:


> wheels woolies are a massive waste of money IMO... I didn't rate them at all, not see what they gave over the competition....
> 
> bought them, used them, threw them away...
> 
> ...


 A cheap bottle cleaning brush is perfect for cleaning narrow gaps between alloy spokes. I got one from Wikos for 80p which has soft bristles and a plastic covered stem.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> wheels woolies are a massive waste of money IMO... I didn't rate them at all, not see what they gave over the competition....
> 
> bought them, used them, threw them away...
> 
> ...


I was waiting to see how long before you're toilet brushes came out cuey


----------

